# günstige I/O übermittlung über mehrere weite Strecken gesucht!



## Lenard (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein erster Beitrag und schon ne blöde Frage ;-)

Also für die Firma (Verbesserungsvorschlag) Versuche ich ein sehr kostengünstiges Stapler-Leitsystem zu entwickeln, wo an den Verschiedenen Paletteab-&aufnahmestationen jeweils 2 Busser (Taster) für "+1 Palette" und "-1Palette" und ne Anzeige (Led mit Beschriftung o.ä.) wo als nächstes hingefahren werden muss, wenn der Auftrag mit einer weiteren Taste bestätigt wurde (damit nicht 2 zum gleichen Punkt fahren).
-> Ziel ist es die Leerfahrten zu minimieren und dass alle Palettenstationen gleichmäßig bedient werden(Vermeidung von Platzmangel).

Tja und der Knackpunkt: Das ganze muss recht überschaubare Kosten vorweisen, denn sonst ist das planlose umherfahren der Stapler doch günstiger.

Wie kann man das umsetzten? 

Also ich habe fundierte S7 und grundkenntnisse in WinCC und hab mal nen bisschen was mit Profibus gemacht, lerne aber noch (Azubi )...


Vorrangiges Problem - nen neu verlegtes Bus-Kabel dürfte viel zu teuer sein und Funk dürfte auch recht teuer sein. 

ABER es sind überall Rechner mit Ethernet vorhanden. 

Also über I/O-Karten per Rechner/Ethernet an eine S7 die Daten ausgeben und wieder an die Palettenstation zurücksenden??
Oder muss teures Profinet eingerichtet werden?
Oder gibt es ein I/0-System was annähernd plug'n play mäßig per Ethernet kommuniziert?

Ich google schon die ganze Nacht, komme aber irgendwie zu keinem Ziel....wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus. 

Ich geh denn mal doch schlafen  

Gruß Lenard


----------



## AndreK (15 Januar 2007)

*Mmmhhh...*

Also von der benutzung der PC`s würde ich abratan. Ist da mal einer defekt oder wird ausgetauscht stehst du da.
Obwohl es dort möglich wäre über Parallelport oder USB I/O relativ günstig was zu machen.

Ich würde das doch mit Profinet machen (habe ich selber noch nicht gemacht, habe mich nur grundlegend mal eingearbeitet), wobei du dann Router benötigst die das RTP beherschen. (ist wohl wie das QoS unter XP).
Aber dafür ist es dann "industrietauglich" und "ausfallsicher".

Jetzt mußt nur nur noch deinem Vorgesetzten bzw. Management erklären das das ein Zukunftsicheres und Erweiterbares System ist. Vor allen ist die kostengünstige Erweiterbarkeit ein guter Punkt.
Für manche ist auch die Möglichkeit relativ leicht zentral Daten zu bekommen verlockend, wobei diese Daten auch leicht dazu genutzt werden können um Mitarbeitet zu überwachen.

Leider schrecken viele vor den ersten Investitionskosten zurück.
Ich wünsche dir mit dem Projekt aber viel Glück, "learning by doing" ist doch am besten....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Januar 2007)

Lenard schrieb:


> Vorrangiges Problem - nen neu verlegtes Bus-Kabel dürfte viel zu teuer sein und Funk dürfte auch recht teuer sein.


Kostenlose Datenübertragunmg über weite Strecken,

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig: Information Umsonst


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Kostenlose Datenübertragunmg über weite Strecken,
> 
> vielleicht wirst du hier fündig: Information Umsonst



Der war gut:-D

Nee also ehrlich. Du kannst eine günstige Lösung suchen und das mit jeder menge Arbeit hinbekommen oder mit hohen Kosten und immer noch viel Arbeit.

Und das mit der Plug and Play Lösung wird auch schwer zu finden sein.

Aber ich würde mal mit einer ausgiebigen Suche im Internet anfangen vielleicht hat jemand genau das Problem gelöst und bietet dafür eine Lösung an.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> vielleicht hat jemand genau das Problem gelöst und bietet dafür eine Lösung an.


Natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Natürlich kostenlos.



Ja, es gibt viele Projekte im Internet wo leute ihr Wissen kostenlos zurverfügung stellen. Also wenn er z.B. die PCs verwendet und eine Lösung via VisualBasic und dem Winsock-Steuerelement und für die I/Os gibt es auch verschiedene Lösungen IO-Warrior und Co.

Wenn man etwas mehr Geld zr Verfügung hat dann ist es immer eine Erleichterung und ermöglicht auch bessere Lösungen.

Für solche Logistik-Probleme gibt es ja auch schöne (und teuere) Lösungen die auf den Staplern montiert werden wenn sich dann was an der Umgebung ändert muss man auch keine Hardware ändern.

Kostenlos war ja nicht gefordert. Er will ja eine Lösung um Geld zu sparen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kostenlos war ja nicht gefordert. Er will ja eine Lösung um Geld zu sparen.



Ja, da hats du recht.
Es soll nicht kostenlos sein, aber billiger als neu verlegtes Buskabel.



Lenard schrieb:


> Vorrangiges Problem - nen neu verlegtes Bus-Kabel dürfte viel zu teuer sein


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

Lenard schrieb:


> ...
> Tja und der Knackpunkt: Das ganze muss recht überschaubare Kosten vorweisen, denn sonst ist das planlose umherfahren der Stapler doch günstiger.
> ...



@UG: ich bin ja ganz Deiner Meinung.

Also das Budget ist also max das was die "planlose umherfahren der Stapler" kosten. 

Hmm... das ist nun schwer abzuschätzen.

Also der Umweltschutz Gedanke wäre bei uns auch noch einen Bonus wert.


----------



## Borsti (16 Januar 2007)

Was ist den eigentlich mit "mehrer weite Strecken" gemeint?

5 mal 50 Meter, oder 100 mal 500 Meter (Repeater)? oder 2 mal 20 Meter?

PB-Leitung bekommt man bei großer Abnahme auch hinterhergeworfen. Ausserdem muss man ja nicht das teure Siemens nehmen. Bei Helukabel bekommst du 100m schon ab 140,-€. Im Vergleich zum Originalen schonmal weitaus günstiger.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

Borsti schrieb:


> Was ist den eigentlich mit "mehrer weite Strecken" gemeint?
> 
> 5 mal 50 Meter, oder 100 mal 500 Meter (Repeater)? oder 2 mal 20 Meter?
> 
> PB-Leitung bekommt man bei großer Abnahme auch hinterhergeworfen. Ausserdem muss man ja nicht das teure Siemens nehmen. Bei Helukabel bekommst du 100m schon ab 140,-€. Im Vergleich zum Originalen schonmal weitaus günstiger.



Naja, zum Kabelpreis kommt noch der Verlegeaufwand.
Wenns keine Kabelwege gibt und erst Kanäle angebracht / Gruben ausgehoben werden müssten, wird schon etwas teurer..


----------



## Lenard (16 Januar 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.  

Ich habe per PN ein Hinweis zu Beckhoff -TwinCAT bekommen und mich mit dem Thema genauer befasst. Nur eine grundsätzliche Sache wird mir irgendwie nicht klarer: das TwinCat ist doch genauso wie die 750er von WAGO oder sonstige Ethernet TCP/IP Bussysteme mit dem Unterschied, dass die ein PC als SPS nutzten und man ansonsten an den einzelnen Stationen wieder den ganzen Kostenaufwand mit kopplern usw für 3 Eingeänge und 8 Ausgänge hat, oder??

Grundsätzlich wäre TwinCAT nicht schlecht, wenn man per Software von PC zu PC kommunizieren könnte und jeweils die Signale an einer einfachen I/0-Karte (USB) o.ä. ausgeben kann, die dann ggf. mit  Relais LED schalten.



Nochmal zur Anlage: die Strecken belaufen sich je nach Ausgangsstandort der SPS pro Station (6stck) um rund 100-300m durch "historisches" (60er-Jahre) gewachsenes Industriegebäude mit entsprechend hindernissreicher Kabelverlegung, grundsätzlich möglich, aber durch Kostenstellenrechnung für das Vorhaben wohl unwirtschaftlich.

Umweltschutz zählt leider auch nur wenig zumal das alles im Innenbereich ist und dort nur Elektrofahrzeuge eingesetzt werden und der Stromverbrauch für ne 100m lange überflüssige Leerfahrt wohl eher unerheblich ist.

Zu IO-Warriors: Dies scheint leider eine "Bastellösung" zu sein - und das Ethernet ist überlebenswichtig fürs gesamte Unternehnem - nicht auszudenken es fiele durch nen blöden Fehler aus!! Deswegen würde, auch wenn ich es "voll drauf" hätte, niemals damit durchkommen.

Für weitere Tipps und Hinweise bin ich sehr Dankbar, denn ein besseres Forum zu dem Thema ist mir nicht bekannt  

Gruß Lenard


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

Lenard schrieb:


> ...denn ein besseres Forum zu dem Thema ist mir nicht bekannt
> 
> Gruß Lenard



Gibts auch keins.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Januar 2007)

Lenard schrieb:


> Nur eine grundsätzliche Sache wird mir irgendwie nicht klarer: das *TwinCat ist doch genauso wie die 750er von WAGO oder sonstige Ethernet TCP/IP Bussysteme mit dem Unterschied, dass die ein PC als SPS nutzten* und man ansonsten an den einzelnen Stationen wieder den ganzen Kostenaufwand mit kopplern usw für 3 Eingeänge und 8 Ausgänge hat, oder??
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre TwinCAT nicht schlecht, wenn man per Software von PC zu PC kommunizieren könnte und jeweils die Signale an einer einfachen I/0-Karte (USB) o.ä. ausgeben kann, die dann ggf. mit  Relais LED schalten.



Hi Lenard,
Erstens: Nicht ganz korrekt. Die 750er is nen Controller, solche bietet Beckhoff auch an (BX-, BC-Serie). TwinCAT ist eine *Soft-SPS*. Die kann auf (fast) jedem PC laufen. Die kleinen Controller von Beckhoff können auch mit TwinCAT programmiert werden (wie die 750er mit CoDeSys oder ne S7 mit Step7). Soll aber der PC selbst als Steuerung eingesetzt werden, benötigste die Koppler, völlig klar.
Man kann aber auch die Modelle der CX-Reihe nehmen, das sind PCs für die Hutschiene, wo der Koppler gleich mit dran is. Dann isses so wie ne normale SPS, nur das WIndows drauf läuft mit ner Soft-SPS, also i.d.R. etwas fixer als z.B. ne S7 

Mit TwinCAT kannste auch z.B. per Ethernet Daten zwischen PCs hin- und herschicken. Oder die Dinger in nen Profinet als I/O-Controller einbinden. In den PCs kannste dann auch selbst Tasks erstellen (z.B: in C/C++) oder die Daten an Programme auf dem Rechner weiterleiten, also ganz ohne "SPS" arbeiten.
Natürlich geht das nicht mit jeder x-beliebigen Hardware-Konfiguration, aber prinzipiell geht das.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Seppl (17 Januar 2007)

Moin, zuerst mal solltet ihr das Einsparpotential ermitteln. Dann wisst ihr auch was maximal investiert werden kann.

TCP/IP wäre flexibel, günstige Kabel oder WLAN, dazu diese Komponenten:

http://www.wut.de/e-50www-10-inde-000.php3

Ciao Seppl


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2007)

*günstige lösung...*

also als günstigste lösung wäre wohl eine schnitstellen karte in jeden rechner welche dann über vb angesprochen wird! (kosten so ab 40 Euro, je nach e/a menge). Mann kann natürlich auch schon vorhandene schnitstellen wie com port oder game port nutzen, lassen sich beide über vb ansprechen.

dann ein vb programm welches die i/o's einliest und entweder über libnodave (kostenlos) an eine sps gekoppelt ist oder die vb programme komunzieren untereinander oder mit einen server vb programm.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo Lenard,



Lenard schrieb:


> ..Also über I/O-Karten per Rechner/Ethernet an eine S7 die Daten ausgeben und wieder an die Palettenstation zurücksenden??..


Das vorhandene Ethernet zu nutzen, ist sicherlich der richtige Weg zu einer kostengünstigen Lösung. Von vorhandenen Rechnern, die irgendwo herumstehen und für andere Aufgaen genutzt werden, würde ich die Anlage jedoch auf garkeinen Fall abhängig machen. Es gibt aber auch Buskoppler/Controller die über gewöhnliches Ethernet eine I/O-Kopplung ermöglichen. Google mal nach "I/O ethernet".


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das mal genau und ehrlich durchgerechnet wird (nicht nur Strom, sondern auch Arbeitszeit, Verschleiß der Stapler und der ganze Kram), dann wird sich nach m. M. schnell rausstellen, daß das durchaus ein paar Euros kosten kann, um immer noch auf Dauer gesehen billiger zu sein.


Und wenn dann noch jemand mit dem Argument kommt, daß weniger Staplerverkehr in einem Gebäude auch der Arbeitssicherheit zu Gute kommt, dann sieht das schon 2x ganz anders aus.

Bei uns wär das dann praktisch schon beauftragt 


MfG


----------

